

How to save SVN - crossbrowser
http://www.crossbrowser.net/385/how-to-save-subversion-svn/

======
rbanffy
Why save it? Why commit yourself to a software program if you can do a
superset of what it does with another, more robust, one?

~~~
crossbrowser
I'd consider Subversion to be better than both Git and Mercurial if those
changes were made (and implemented well). Subversion has a long history and
plenty of tools already interacting with it that make it worth saving.

------
gamble
The whole point of SVN was to bring CVS up-to-date. People use it because, for
whatever reason, they want a modern CVS. I'm not sure you can improve it
without sacrificing the familiarity that's really SVN's primary asset.

------
pkulak
Or we could just move on...

